# Next week



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we are off next week

A CL next to the Tissington trail

And I am trying out the tricycle

I’ll post because some of you may need a tricycle to get around as I now do

Albert will be on a bike 

So we will compare the two 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh - how exciting! Just think of all that freedom you will have


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sandra - I hope you have a successful trip along the Tissington Trail. Just be careful as, if I recall correctly, the trail carries a slight slope from one end to the other - the first time we took our three young children there they wobbled along joyfully and we thought it was great fun. A picnic stop later we turned around only to realise that it was very slightly uphill all the way back - oops 🙊 


The mere mention of the Tissington Trail has caused me to recall some happy days of family cycling and picnics - thank you.

I’m looking forward to hearing how you get on with that trike - please keep us informed.


Regards,
John


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

At last!! Can't wait for the report!

Good luck with it all Sandra!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

John, it’s an electric trike 

It is uphill one way, I have an excellent book written by a converted wheelchair user

For me this trip is to practise managing the trike and maybe sharing some of the beauty of the area for others

For a while my joy of MHoming has been marred by my mobility issues and inability to move far from the van 

Buses are fine but often involve walks at either end , often far longer than the “ only a five minute walk “

A bit like me in my heyday saying angle tarn from Wasdale , or honester slate mines to haystacks is an easy walk

In my day it was 

Now five minutes can mean up to 30 for me and when I can’t get there I still have to get back

So this trike hopefully will make the difference between seeing more than the inside of the van 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But should any of you wish to climb the mountains of the Lake District 

I’m your man, I’ve climbed them all, walked all the ridge routes

Listened to Vagner on mountain tops, slid down screes, been lost in mists with 6 kids, but safe because I knew those mountains

Gazed on clouds below me

Walked in snow drifts up Lords Rake, occasionally in another’s footstep , cursed because they were just that bit longer stride than mine, swam naked in high tarns , marvelled at the cathedral route to Pillar and sent our German Shepherd , Odin , across to test snow drifts 

Oh, yes once I could walk

And if you still can climb them , put a stone on the cairn for me 


Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't it great to have the memories, even if we can't do it any more?

So much better than never having the experience.....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve bought mirrors

And so has Albert , I’m worried about failing to recognise the width of the back wheels 

He thinks they could be a useful safety addition to those who cycle for a hobby, or on holiday, cycling on roads 

So we will report on that as well

To the few who now follow me 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And for those who follow Shadow

The MH hound from hell

Well he will try to run, some of the Tissington trail

He’s 11, most of his bowels missing 

No way should he have lasted so long

But he’s here, looking at me, and looking good

Still in control of the whole family , getting to sort out the youngest, archer, a bit young yet to nip into submission 

But the kids love this not so gentle giant , nips not withstanding 

And so do we

So I guess he will run some of the trail 

Slowly, but so will I 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope you've got a bell Sandra?! Hate it when cyclists whiz up behind with no warning. Either that or put Shadow out in front to warn everyone of your approach


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Hope you've got a bell Sandra?! Hate it when cyclists whiz up behind with no warning. Either that or put Shadow out in front to warn everyone of your approach


I agree a bell works, but then so does a voice and can be less alarming than the strident ringing that sometimes is heard....

A gentle "We are approaching from behind" is usually sufficient even here where cyclists rule the earth and can do no wrong... we have been thanked by many walkers for that sort of warning, even in English to French citizens... The actual words are irrelevant, it's the warning that counts. :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

In the States they call out "On your right"! or, funnily enough, "On your left"! as they wizz by


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a bell pat, 
But I won’t be whizzing past anyone 

Resprayed the hounds waterproof coat, will post a photo in the rare event of rain........???

Shadow runs on a lead with Albert 

More or less packed and ready to go

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The CL is lovely

A field next to it to run the hound without a lead

But we did need to give our CC membership no 

Photos tomorrow including the tricycle carrier, someone may benefit from a tricycle

It’s not exactly a disability aid, but the electric boost does help

And it does away with balance problems and walking disability’s

So we will see 

Tomorrow I venture forth 

Today by the time I’d sorted out the house and last minute van arrangements , and driven here 

I’m shattered

So having a rare bottle of wine

Joking apart, I rarely drink alcohol now 

It hasn’t reduced my flare ups 

But I’m ever hopeful 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed Sandra - I hope it works for you. 

For tonight, just enjoy your new surroundings.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautifully drunk

How I miss wine

A lovely moon

Tomorrow off on the Tissington trail

And a new adventure on the trike

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well how are the mighty fallen

A catalogue of disasters more suited to a new MH owner

Knowing we had no LPG gas we went to our local garage, not working

Found one near here, cleaning out the tank , no gas

Tuesday the tricycle wouldn’t work, but we had now a LPG garage 

Took the bike to a bike bike hire shop on the trail , lovely day so busy ,will sort it for Wed which he did , and we dully filled with gas 

Wednesday, it poured with rain all day and all night, and we couldn’t get off the “ well draining field”

Lovely MH Owners came to our assistance and finally we made it, collected the trike , now serviced and working 

Thursday not so bad weather wise , so time to try out the trike 

Well to say I didn’t do well was an understatement , but there was nowhere flat and that’s my excuse 

I was close to terrified, it’s nothing like riding a two wheeler , and I couldn’t rid myself of trying to put my feet down to stop the bike and me falling over

The weather hasn’t been good the location beautiful 

So we will try again

Meanwhile I need a flat car park to practise

A few photos , for anyone who needs a trike, there is a carrier , we searched long and hard for it , but our tow bar will carry 150 Kg


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You need some self confidence I think. There should be no danger of you toppling over. Just keep trying near the van hopefully with a bit of space until you crack it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

>I need some wine

But we are more or less tee total now 

I recon if I were drunk that bike would have stopped veering 

And if it didn’t, I’d have thought it did

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had the same lpg experience in France - not fun! 

I'm surprised the trike wasn't working - it hasn't been used has it?

Yes, an empty corner in a flat car park sounds a good idea. I think you've had an electric bike before? - so that bit shouldn't be a struggle for you. And as Pat says, the bike should be perfectly stable - just a case of you learning to trust it. Like me with my daughter's car which has an electronic brake which I hate! But I've no doubt if I was driving it regularly I would get used to it. 

That's some overhang on your rear axle!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry, Barry said, not Pat!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> I've had the same lpg experience in France - not fun!
> 
> I'm surprised the trike wasn't working - it hasn't been used has it?
> 
> ...


Yes

But we have air suspension and a heavy duty towbar

We are 385

In fact we could have happily done without gas, I have an electric multicooker which has been fantastic

Gas Only needed for a shower

I showered Monday morning and I'm home tomorrow

I might just have bath, joints allowing

The jacuzzi bath has a seat and if all's well I can lower into the water and

More importantly get back out onto the seat

So it's good I'm old and can wear purple >>>

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> So it's good I'm old and can wear purple /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
> 
> Sandra
> 
> Sandra


Absolutely Sandra, when you consider the alternative!! I share the philosophy!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

No the bike hadn’t been used

Albert tried it out briefly , it seemed fine

But we should have probably got an expert to check and adjust it 

Which in the end we needed to

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am a nervous cyclist. I found the initial "whoosh", as the motor kicks in, very disconcerting when I first tried out my electric bike. If Chris had not been there the whole thing would have ended there. But he said "just have another go" and it was less disconcerting until it was all fine


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's true Pat, I was the same.

And my husband, after his 1st ride, was pushing the bike between the MH and a garden wall when he must've turned the handle and the bike took off up the wall of the MH! 

Learned after that to turn off the electrics as soon as we stopped cycling!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

It’s weird isn’t it? As a small child I almost instinctively rode a tricycle, then learned (with the usual difficulty) to ride a two wheeled bicycle. Fast forward twenty odd years (and many bicycle riding miles later) and my first attempt back on a trike was a disaster - constantly doing unnecessary paddling with feet, unable to steer out of the gutter etc etc. But a little perseverance on completely flat ground (it’s the camber on roads and many paths that cause the steering problems) soon had it sorted. Stick with it Sandra - the feeling of independence it will give you is priceless.


Regards,
John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven’t got to the electric yet

Tried the walking mode, but obviously you are supposed to be sitting on it at the time :frown2:

I thought it meant assist whilst pushing it :nerd:

First I need to practise just keeping the handle bar straight and peddling at the same time 

So glad to be home, the weather has been atrocious, unrelenting rain apart from one day of heavy showers 

Last and first time we book , we never book as a rule

But hey it got us out

Now I need a large flat empty carpark 

I’m determined to sort it

Meanwhile we have the central heating on and the log fire burning 

Young Albert who apparently moved in when we moved out and has decided to stay for the time being

Says he’s been freezing , he needed the electric blanket on his bed 

Once we’ve disposed of all the pizza and mac Donald’s boxes we’ll be back to normal :crying:

Yep it is it’s seems an “open house”

Open and cold without us to keep it warm and provide food

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And sometimes we breathe a sigh of relief

Just us 

But it’s a big house for just us

And the reason we relish being alone ,is because we rarely are 

They come and go, grandkids stay overnight, feed and depart 

Argue, debate, bring their problems and their successes 

Blame us for poor parenting of them

Or complain about their poor parenting of theirs

And whatever the reason they still keep coming 

And I guess as yet

We haven’t done anything that would turn them away 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One thing I was always told is NOT to look at the handlebars while on it, but to look ahead where you want, and intend, to go.

As soon as you look at the handlebars your steering becomes altered as you BELIEVE the bars should be doing something when they appear to be doing something else. Your dominant hand / arm tends to either push harder or pull harder (and you cannot decide which to do while watching it).

Try that, on a flat space such as a fairly empty car park first, then build up your skills, try peddling to start with, then use the pedal assist mode, then eventually the full power mode (if you have it). Remember to that the brakes are there for use, not adornment, so keep your feet on the peddles at all times.

Good luck and even more important, good gradual progression as you learn.... remember "it's as easy as riding a bike and you never forget" except it's not and you do..... 😗


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh you are so right Dave

I was a quivering wreck , constantly trying to put my feet down to balance when I stopped

Which was unbelievable as I hardly even got going 

But it was on a hill and I was afraid to role back or forward, breaks not withstanding 

The guy who serviced it said it’s a fast bike, stay in first gear on electric 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not got much further yet

I need a flat car park 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Any school playground available?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m a wuss

But I’ll get there

Probably

Possibly

If not I have an expensive trike to sell >

Sandra


----------

